

Why I Will Not Be Rushing To Upgrade To Evernote 5 For Mac - danyork
http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2012/11/why-i-will-not-be-rushing-to-upgrade-to-evernote-5-for-mac.html

======
thinkingthings
Something about redesigns is always scary - the change. However in the
Evernote case they seem to not just be changing stuff but also ruining stuff
(like Skitch). A shame but it may be that in a few months we understand why.

